# Warzone Fenris Part 2: Plastic Daemon Magnus and more



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

In the vein of Shield of Baal it seems the Warzone Fenris campaign is going to be a two parter with the second parter bring in the long time rivals of the Space Wolves:



Warhams-77 said:


> No release dates yet. The ongoing monthly Warzone: Fenris eBook series will end in October 2016.
> 
> - Newest update June 9 2016 -
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Plastic Magnus the Red in Daemon Prince form?

...






1:12. That's my response (with a disbelieving tone).


LotN


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Plastic Magnus......Wat....wat....WAT?!










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Well Simon fromFW did drop a big hint that plastic would be the way the Daemon Primarch would go. Makes sense too since they'd be playable in both 40k and 30k.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Zion said:


> Well Simon fromFW did drop a big hint that plastic would be the way the Daemon Primarch would go. Makes sense too since they'd be playable in both 40k and 30k.


If, and a big if, the Daemon Primarchs were to exist in-game I could buy that Forge World would be the ones to make them. Not GW though, they'd never make anything that cool.

Plus the Daemon Primarchs in 40k would be a massive game-changer. The powers of a DP combined with the statline of a Primarch, the loyalist and xenos armies would have nothing short of superheavies that could counter such a thing.


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Flyers, Super-Heavies, and Gargantuan Creatures all were big shocks to 40k. Why wouldn't GW continue it rolling with plastic Daemon Primarchs?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Daemon Primarchs aren't even new to the game:










Seriously, FW said they won't touch them and they'd be cooler in plastic. Considering Angron should be modern Bloodthirstier size I appreciate the fact that he'd be horrible to assemble in resin and hope for nice plastic models instead.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Old Angron up there has a similar stat line to Skarbrand.


If only Skarbrand could fly (without papa Khone tossing him, that is)...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Atia said:


> Anyone still hyped about Tzeentch? Yes? Great. Here some snippets to avoid all possible confusions:
> 
> - Forgeworld will do the Prospero Magnus. In resin. Around Fall, for the Inferno release (as I think Russ may be ready for sale for the next Open Day). There are no "problems", Simon Egan just was afraid of both the horns on his chest and his face. He will be the largest Primarch. And of course FW will continue to produce the 30k Primarchs.
> 
> ...





SadPanda said:


> Myth no more.
> 
> A lot of people over the years claimed the GDs were all finished and claimed they saw them (talking about myths).
> 
> ...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

This would be excellente and indeed a game-changer, but CSM really needs this as their current codex sucks. But I believe it once I see it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Inclusion sadly doesn't mean you'll see an update. Ala Sisters of Battle in Shield of Baal. I have my fingers crossed though as this is a good way to prop up multiple old books at the same time before they can get around to updating them.


----------

